# Projector keeps on shutting down



## pink_XD (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi! 

First of all, I'm sorry if I have posted this in the hardware area as I cannot see any specific thread for the issue I am having. 

I would like to ask assistance with regard to our projector. It keeps on switching off by itself. Let's say, every 45mins? The projector will shuts down and also the monitor connected to it. The power light seems to be flashing and the only way to totally switch it off is by removing the power cable. The power light is still flashing even if we tried to unplug & re-plug the power cable. If I push the power button, nothing will happen and we will need to wait for 5-10 mins before it boots up properly.

It is located in a well ventilated area, power cable is firmly connected, I have tried to put it on a different power outlet, make sure that the power saving mode is off, we have recently receive a replacement for this device but the issue persists... 

Right now my connection is like this: 
PC video out to Projector, then video out from Projector to monitor. (PC>Projector>Monitor)

Projector: IN112 Infocus
Desktop: Windows 7

Help.. 

Thank you!

Pink XD


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Sounds like the Projector is getting too warm and shutting down.


----------



## pink_XD (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Megabite! 

Thank you for your quick reply!

Hmm. We always put an additional fan for it but again, it fails us. 

I am trying it now using my own PC. My friends are thinking that it might be a compatibility issue with the computer. I started 2hrs ago and still counting. This is with the fan.

Now, I turned the fan off and I will try if it will shut down. 

Thanks again for your reply. I appreciate it!

Pink XD


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

OK let us know the results....


----------



## pink_XD (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi again. 

2hrs with no fan and it is still on right now... I'm now thinking that it might be the computer...

Still, I am unsure.. 

Pink XD


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Does the Projector shut right down........and if so as a test just have the projector playing something and disconnect the video output from the PC and see what the projector does.


----------



## pink_XD (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi there!

Sorry for the late reply. 

By the way, we have tried to use the projector to our church earlier (for 3hrs). This is using the same desktop (the one that we used when it keeps on shutting down). The only difference is we have changed the monitor and it worked! I am hoping that this is only due to the monitor but we will still wait and see how it goes.

With regard to the projector shutting down, yes, it will just shut down without warning, no light from the lamp but a flashing light on the power indicator. Just to verify, you want to me to unplug the video output from the PC while there is something playing?. I will try that and will post a reply if in case. It might take me a week again to for me to reply as I am on duty. 

Thank you again for your help Megabite!

God bless!

Pink XD


----------



## pink_XD (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi!

Just an update. They said that the projector is still shutting down even with the use of the laptop (different computer). I have advise them to try your suggestion by removing the video output from the PC to isolate the issue. Still waiting for their reply.

Thanks,

Pink XD


----------



## pink_XD (Jun 16, 2012)

Update

It seems that it doesn't shut down if there is no connection from the desktop/laptop. 

=(

We tried to use a laptop but it still shut down... Will the resolution of the laptop/desktop affects the projector? 

Help...... Don't know what else to do..

Thanks. 

Pink XD


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

It does point to the projector being the issue.....you can try lowering the resolution and see.....it sound like the projector is getting hot and shuts down. It won't shut down on its own unplug from the PC and it is not really running anything.


----------



## pink_XD (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi! Thanks again for your reply.

Am I going to change the resolution on the desktop or only for the projector? or both of them? 

thanks.


----------

